# Spitfire Audio Appassionata Strings review



## muk (Mar 9, 2022)

Hi everyone,

Here is a short review about Spitfire Audio's Appasionata Strings that I had the pleasure to write for Audiopluginguy:









Review: Spitfire Audio Appassionata Strings | Audio Plugin Guy


Media composers tend to have a weak spot for sampled string libraries. Strings are the backbone of the orchestra. As such, you can never have too many of them – until your hard drive is full. It is only natural that sample developers cover this market copiously. Spitfire Audio alone must have...




www.audiopluginguy.com





Hope it is useful. Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 9, 2022)

Good review! I would have graded it a bit better in terms of value for the money, especially given that it should be available regularly on discount through the usual SF sales. I find that it negotiates fast passages much better than I expected. The lack of rebow is an irritation, and I agree with you about the portamento as well. I also find that the note endings cut off too abruptly and don't attach well to the release tail, so I find it takes a fair amount of work to get tapered phrase endings to sound the way I want.


----------



## zwhita (Mar 9, 2022)

Might also have been worth mentioning the steep memory requirements with all sections loaded and anything more than a single mic/mix active.


----------



## muk (Mar 12, 2022)

Thank you James. I agree on all points. The note endings need a bit of work, or the addition of external reverb. Could have mentioned that in the review, but didn't think of it at the time I wrote it. Good point. Funny that you mention the value for money grading. I actually gave three stars, and four stars when on a discount. Unfortunately the format doesn't allow for additional text in the grading, so they made 3.5 stars out of that.

@zwhita Ah, system resources footprint, didn't hink to check that. Since I built a powerful machine a few months back I have the luxury of not running into any shortages. Didn't think to check for this, but I will keep it in mind for future reviews.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Mar 13, 2022)

Good review Muk, thank you for sharing!


----------



## muk (Mar 14, 2022)

OleJoergensen said:


> Good review Muk, thank you for sharing!


Thank you Ole!


----------

